# Illegal Operation Error - Kernel32.dll Stack fault



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

For the last few weeks I've been getting the following error: This program (kernel32) has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. Caused a stack fault in module Kernel32.dll at 014F: bff725c5. This error pops up as soon as windows starts and continues to appear in whatever program I'm running. After 20 minutes or so, after getting so many of these errors, my computer freezes, and I can't shut down properly. I am currently running Windows 95 (version 4.00.950.B) What can I do to fix this? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here's a link to a MS article on Troubleshooting with Safe Mode, it should help.
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q156/1/26.ASP

Good luck. Dan-O


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

I tried a couple of things in the article, but I felt I was getting over my head towards the end, and I didn't try all the tests. I was able to determine that the error does not appear in safe mode. Strangely enough, lately the error does not pop up as soon as I start Windows. It apears when I'm running a program. It doesn't matter which one - it could be IE5, or Excel, or anything. What normally causes this error? I've seen a lot of posts about a kernel32 page fault error, but NOT a stack fault error. What's the difference? Any other suggestions for what I can do to fix this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Whirlwind (Dec 14, 1999)

Go to this page and follow its instruction, could be a big help
Windows 95 Kernel 32 Update
And read some of the trouble shooting at this page, might give you some idea as well
 Netscape GPF/IPF 
Good luck


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks, but I've already checked out that update, and it doesn't apply to me. I have Windows 95 OEM Service Release 2. 

I am at my wits end with this problem...Does anybody have any other suggestions??? Anything at all would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try running the IE5 repair tool. Start>Settings>CP>Add/Remove Programs. Double left click on Microsoft Internet Explorer 5. A menu with 3 options should appear. Select the Repair option.

If that does no good then what version of IE do you have. Start IE and click on Help>About. If you don't have IE5.01 then go to the Windows update site and get it.

Any version number less than these is not IE5.01 (5.00.2919.800, 5.00.2919.3800 or 5.00.2919.6307)

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-01-2000).]


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

I've already tried the repair tool on IE 5, and recently downloaded IE 5.01. It didn't help.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Hezzy, I am going to email you a utility that is included in W98, but also works fine for W95. It allows you to debug the Windows Startup routine. One of the programs running at Startup is causing your problems. Just copy/paste the msconfig.exe program to C:\windows\system then do this

Start>Run, type in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Startup tab. Make note of the programs selected to run at Startup and remove all of the check marks. Click on Apply and restart Windows. If no errors at Startup then go back into Msconfig>Startup and add one program to start up and restart Windows. Keep repeating this process, adding one more program to Startup until it errors. The last program you added caused the error. Leave that program(s) unchecked for Startup. Let us know what you find out.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-02-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Oops, no email address to send it to on your profile. Well, if you want to try it then either update your profile to allow email or click on my profile and email me and I will reply with Msconfig.exe attached.


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

I updated my profile so you can email me the utility. Let me know if you have any problems sending it.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I just sent it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks for the utility - I thought it helped - but this problem just keeps getting stranger. I followed your instructions, I was adding the start up programs one by one - when I got to RealTray (c:\program files\real\real player\real play.exe\SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER) Then the error appeared. So I uncheck that, and check everything else. No problems. Everything seems to be working. I try to start PhotoSuite II SE (I haven't used it in quite a while) As soon as it started, I got the error again. I tried to uninstall it, but I can't because it says the uninstall files are corrupt. I haven't gotten the error as much since I disabled the Real Tray thing, but obviously PhotoSuite has something to do with the problem. Should I even bother trying to contact the software company, or is there another way to safely remove PhotoSuite?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It sounds like you have come a long way if you only get the errors in PhotoSuite. Do you still have the CD to try reinstalling Photosuite? Even if it still errors, you could then try an uninstall.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-03-2000).]


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

I already tried that this evening. When I tried to reinstall, I got a message saying that "the uninstall setup failed to initialize, you may not be able to uninstall this program, do you wish to continue". That message didn't come up during the initial installation. 

I have come a long way - my computer's been on for 3 hours straight, and it's still working!! Normally it would have froze by now. Any other suggestions though? It doesn't look like I'll be able to use PhotoSuite and it's just taking up space on my hard drive. Are there any utility programs available to uninstall programs?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Did you try just continuing the reinstall? It may fix the errors you are getting when running PhotoSuite.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-03-2000).]


----------



## Hezzy (Jan 26, 2000)

I found the problem! I troubleshooted the start up programs again, but this time I made sure I opened Photosuite each time I added a program. I found I got the error with a program that automatically starts up my scanner. I disabled both that program and real player and I haven't gotten any errors since. 

Thanks for all your help in solving this problem.


----------



## Pooka (Mar 8, 1999)

This is a recurring problem with my system too. Try this (It has worked for me)


In Windows Explorer select your \Windows folder 
Press F3. This will bring up the Find: All Files window 
In the Named: box type *.pwl 
Click Find Now 
When a list of found files is displayed, delete them all 
Close the Find window and restart Windows 

This will also delete your passwords so be sure to have them written down.

Good Luck!


----------



## K2RU (Jul 24, 1999)

The fix above worked for me as well. Here is a more general info page incase it doesn't for you:
http://www.windowstrouble.com/kernel32dll.shtml

Good hunting......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Hezzy, thanks for letting us know you fixed it. Glad we could help.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Have just seen your help posting , here is a program , AntiCrash ( For kernel problems ) , that may be of value for the future . John . http://softheil.homepage.com


----------



## SeniorPcGuy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hello,
Just became a member and I have a problem with IE crashing with a kernel32 error when I shut down IE 4.0. This happens about 50% of the time. I too, have recently installed a HP 4300 Scanner. This software loaded IE 5.0 and I had to use Add/Remove to remove it and reload my IE 4.0. I have Windows 95.
Any other help would be appreciated as I'm not an expert!
Thanks..


----------



## mhart (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a problem like this as well. The error message I was getting was:

EXPLORER caused a stack fault in module KERNEL32.DLL at 0167:bff766ed.

Every time I started the PC and logged in, it would cause this error message to pop up. As long as I didn't click the "Close" button, the computer would continue to work. If I did click the "Close" button, it would close everything and take me to a blank screen. I could only move the mouse around. Ctrl+Alt+Del didn't do anything.

I was lucky enough to find this website. :up: Thanks for all your help. My solution was deleting all of the *.pwl files that was being saved on the PC. I hope this will help someone else that is having this same problem.


----------

